# [portage] binaires ?

## Chr0nos

bonjour a tous,

chez moi il y a 3 ordinateurs chaqun sous gentoo et tous avec la meme architecture de cpu (core2), et je me demandais s'il était possible de faire une sorte de "dépot de binaires partagé" de sorte qu'un seul pc n'ai a compiler les programes puis qu'il en fasse des binaires (a la maniere de quickpkg) puis que ces memes binaires soient accessible sur le reseau, j'ai bien tenté avec samba de monter mon /usr/portage/packages/ mais voila: portage n'arrive pas a poser son vérou sur /usr/portage/packages/*machintruc*_lockfile

j'ai bien tenté de contourner le souci en metant le dossier en +rw mais : portage tente de "chown" le fichier et epic fail, du coup je me retrouve dans l'impasse, existe il une moyene "propre" de faire ce que je cherche a faire ou es-ce tout bonement impossible ?

----------

## ghoti

Perso, j'utilise un montage nfs plutôt que samba pour l'arbre /usr/portage. 

Ensuite, "emerge -b" sur le "serveur" et "emerge -K" sur les "clients". 

Fonctionne sans problème !   :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Perso, je ne partage que distfiles (par nfs), mais ça doit être le meme principe.

Tu peux ajouter un peu de distcc à tout ça aussi! Ils compilent ensemble un package et se le partage ensuite.

Attention qu'il faut également les même config pour USE entre les différentes machines!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Perso, j'utilise un montage nfs plutôt que samba pour l'arbre /usr/portage. 
> 
> Ensuite, "emerge -b" sur le "serveur" et "emerge -K" sur les "clients". 
> 
> Fonctionne sans problème !  

 

+1 avec l'option qui va bien "buildpkg" dans make.conf, ça gagne beaucoup de temps sur une machine virtualisée par exemple.

----------

## Chr0nos

jai fait un FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distcc"

puis: ln -s /usr/portage/packages /var/www/localhost/htdocs/gentoo/packages

et ensuitre pour les clients: PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://192.168.0.1/gentoo/packages"

le tout marche a merveille  :Smile: 

par contre je ne comprends pas bien comment portage sait quels use j'ai utilisé pu faire mes binaire et si par exemple je veut pas les meme use sur mon client, par exemple si je merge mplayer avec le suport de la vdpau pour mon serveur mais que je ne veut pas de vdpau sur mes client comment lui dire de ne pas utiliser le binaire dans ce cas , ou es-qu'il ne prendra pas le binaire de lui meme ?

----------

## netfab

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> par contre je ne comprends pas bien comment portage sait quels use j'ai utilisé pu faire mes binaire et si par exemple je veut pas les meme use sur mon client, par exemple si je merge mplayer avec le suport de la vdpau pour mon serveur mais que je ne veut pas de vdpau sur mes client comment lui dire de ne pas utiliser le binaire dans ce cas , ou es-qu'il ne prendra pas le binaire de lui meme ?

 

Si les useflags ne sont pas les même entre ton système client et le package binaire, portage recompilera de lui même le paquet.

Toutes les infos de compilation (useflags, cflags, etc...) et même l'ebuild sont intégrés aux packages binaires lors de leur création.

----------

